# NBC Late Night sound issues



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I am in the Philly area, and it seems that every night when I try to watch either The Tonight Show or Conan's Show the sound in unusually low, requiring a couple more presses to my volume control. This is only on NBC, and only for those 2 shows.

Anyone else in this area having this issue?

(I am viewing these through DTV, not OTA)


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes and they do not have a DD-5 signal, not sure what it is but NBC is doing something funny.
All the prime time is ok


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Call the station - let them know.


----------

